# 2001 Altima won't start



## Atoney (Apr 16, 2019)

Bought my Altima almost two weeks ago. Two nights ago I was coming home from my son's ball practice and the car started acting like it didn't want to accelerate and then when I got to a stop sign it completely shut down. Had it towed home for my dad to look at (who is also my mechanic). We checked the fuel and the car is getting plenty of fuel. Checked all spark plugs and every one is good so there is spark. When I turn the key and put the gas to the floor the car wants to start. It turns over but just won't catch, but really, really wants to. Changed out the crankshaft position sensor but does the same thing. Any other suggestions? It seems to be something to do with the timing of everything. Timing belt is in tact and in good shape as well.


----------



## bobmeenagh (Apr 30, 2019)

sounds like dirt in your fuel, or leaking or allowing air into the fuel. Try and pressurise the system and look for leaks.


----------

